# Everybody has one: Song for the ex



## TimesLikeThese (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm always amused when I hear this one.

Someone is Crazy by Jonathan Coulton

Someone is Crazy by Jonathan Coulton - YouTube

Is Bitter there?
I'd rather talk to her than Disappointed
Though she's not quite as fun as Good and Mad
You better put her on
She can change the game
She can make me say I'm sorry

You throw your hands up in the air and swear you didn't know
You think the world revolves around you but it doesn't so you sit and spin
Baby, someone is crazy and it's you
Someone is crazy and it's you
Someone is crazy and it's you

You set the trap
You lie in wait till someone trips the wire
Then you jump out to get your feelings hurt
And you act surprised
How did that get there?
Why does everybody hate me?

We're all familiar with the tragedy of being you
It's hard to show you any sympathy when all you do is beg for pain
Baby, someone is crazy and it's you
Someone is crazy and it's you
Someone is crazy and it's you

You're all alone
Well maybe that's because you're so unpleasant
You might consider dialing back a bit
Put those claws away
Stop the waterworks
Spend a couple evenings sober

The world's against you, so you think or maybe wish it was
At least that way someone would care but baby, no one does, not even you
Baby, someone is crazy and it's you
Someone is crazy and it's you
Someone is crazy and it's you


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

I always call it I Hate Your Face
Gives You Hell - All American Rejects ( with lyrics ) - YouTube


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Lol! 

Is there a song for serial cheating asshats who won't get the clue that their ex-BS really doesn't enjoy their little post-divorce, raving, accusatory, drunk-texts in the wee hours every weekend? 'Cause I got me one of those.


----------



## TimesLikeThese (Sep 13, 2012)

Ha!

Another? 
Song for The Dumped- Ben Folds Five - YouTube


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I still remember the song that was playing when we first met.

And as I drove away in my car after getting divorced at the courthouse, Kelly Clarkson's "Already Gone" was playing. I found that ironic and sad.


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

10 Years - Beautiful

"Beautiful"

Beauty over wisdom to fit in with the styles
Your Cinderella stories, for a price
Vanity's a business built to please the unique
Silicon and stars collide; the rest will fall in line

[Chorus:]
Just as beautiful as you are
Its so pitiful what you are
You should have seen this coming all along

Visually you're stimulating to my eyes
Your Cinderella syndrome, full of lies
Your insecurities are concealed by your pride
Pretty soon your ego will kill what’s left inside

[Chorus]

(Beautiful)
It’s so pitiful what you are (Pitiful)
As beautiful as you are
(Should have seen)
You should have seen this coming all along

You're everything that's so typical
Maybe You're alone, for a reason
You're the reason

So pitiful what you are
Should have seen this coming all along
(Beautiful)
Just as beautiful as you are
(Pitiful)
So pitiful what you are
(Should have seen)
Should have seen this coming all along
(Beautiful)
Its so pitiful what you are
(Pitiful)
As beautiful as you are
(Should have seen)
Should have seen this coming all along


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

"Somebody That I Used to Know"


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

papa5280 said:


> "Somebody That I Used to Know"


Oh yeah. This one, esp. the part that the woman sings. I would also add in Adele's Rolling in the Deep.


----------

